# what to name the cemetery??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

So, hubby and I "do" a front yard cemetary and Monster House type house (front porch) for charity. I scavenged an old Christmas arch & made it into a cemetary arch. It is perfect for putting lettering/the name of the cemetary on it. Problem is, hubby & I cannot agree on a name (I say my idea carries more weight as I am the one doing the dang *work* on this project...). Anyhooo-

He likes Durtknapp Cemetary.

I prefer Carbuncle Cemetary.

Both are about as long as they can be...any more letters and the name won't fit on the arch. He says that no one will know what a 'carbuncle" is...I say that's fine with me. Most don't "get" the "Mummy Deerest" zombie deer either, but we still put that out. 

What's your vote? Or do you have a write-in name you can suggest? The cemetary is on a slight hill, so I wanted Carbuncle Hill Cemetary, but that would be waaayy too long. I suppose Sebaceous Cemetary is too foo-foo as well....ideas?? The lettering is getting put up soon...HELP!


d5:xbones:


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not sure what your reasons are for "Carbuncle" and "Durtknapp" what is the connection to your residence?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Im think no connection at all here PeeWee. Durtknapp= Dirt Nap and Carbuncle is a disgusting absess pussing and oozing worse than a boil YUCK YUCK YUCK!! I personally like DurtKnapp Cemetery


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nope- no connection. Just want a memorable name.


d5


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Id go with durtknapp too, I think it is definatly memorable.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

CARBUNCLE gets my vote 
thats a great name


----------

